# DOS-Befehlen



## chillermiller (18. April 2008)

ich will wissen wie ich am besten dos-befehlen lernen kann.


----------



## stain (18. April 2008)

Am besten lernst du sie, indem du dir sie anschaust, anwendest und behältst.
Hier ein paar Links dazu:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=dos+befehle&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
(die hättest du auch gefunden, wenn du dein Topic in die Suchmaschine namens GOOGLE eingegeben hättest!)


----------

